# Find the piece CHALLENGE, vol.2 (Mahler)



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome to _Find the piece CHALLENGE, vol. 2_

This one is for Mahler aficionados!!

I've chosen 20 samples from Mahler's Symphonies that will put you to the test!
The difficulty varies from easy to hard.
All recordings (except one, which is with _Chailly, RCO_) come from _Bernstein_'s first cycle with _NYP_ (1960-67).

*PLEASE DON'T POST YOUR ANSWER!!!*
Send me a *Private Message* and post: "_PM sent_" or "_I answered_" or something like that.

We could use a score system:
_*correct symphony, correct movement = 2 points
correct symphony, wrong (or no) movement = 1 point*_
Anyway, what matters is to have fun playing!

Good luck!


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

Sent some answers in.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Knew all of them, but too lazy to send in answers.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

MarkW said:


> Knew all of them, but too lazy to send in answers.


Same. Waaaaayyy easier than the first challenge.


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Waaaaayyy easier than the first challenge.


The samples (most of them) were a little longer so more easily recognizable.

I wonder though...Are you *100%* (_MarkW_ and _BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist_) that you knew *all of them*?


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

So far, _*MrMeatScience*_ has scored *33/40* (*15* correct/*3* correct Symphony/*2* wrong Symphony).


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Sent PM with my answers.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

MarkW said:


> Knew all of them, but too lazy to send in answers.





BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Same. Waaaaayyy easier than the first challenge.


Show us 

...........


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

So far...

_*MrMeatScience*_ ..... *34/40* (*16* correct/*2* correct Symphony/*2* wrong Symphony)
_*jdec*_ ...................... *40/40* (*20* correct)

Well done guys!!!

jdec :tiphat:


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

Here are the correct answers.

1	Symphony 6 I
2	Symphony 7 V
3	Symphony 5 V
4	Symphony 9 III
5	Symphony 6 I
6	Symphony 5 II
7	Symphony 1 I
8	Symphony 4 I
9	Symphony 6 III Andante
10	Symphony 8 VII
11	Symphony 2 III
12	Symphony 3 VI
13	Symphony 2 V
14	Symphony 4 III
15	Symphony 9 II
16	Symphony 1 IV
17	Symphony 7 I
18	Symphony 5 V
19	Symphony 3 I
20	Symphony 7 II



Thanks for the participation!


----------

